# Appendix Scars/Scars



## Brownsie

Hello Ladies, 
Looking for a bit of advice really, I have a scar from appendix removal, and its sometimes really tender, I know its because the skin is stretching, but is there anything anyone is using to try and ease the tenderness and you grow?
Many thanks and congrats to all!
x x x x x


----------



## SarahSkasUK

Hi
I am experiencing a bit of discomfort with this exact problem at the moment. I had my appendix out 9 years ago and 2 weeks ago I started to get some sharp twinges in that area. I almost called the doctor but figured it might be the scar tissue (inside and out) stretching and decided to wait. It is almost gone now, but I'm using Bio Oil and other creams to ease the strain of my growing abdomen and to prevent the scar strteching too much.


----------



## Brownsie

Thanks for that, hopefully it will calm down soon! x


----------



## ginger863

i have several scars on my tummy from various surgeries and have noticed some discomfort as they're stretching too, i have been using bio oil on them as well as another cream that's for c section scars that seems really good, cant remember the name of it off hand though. Think it must be normal for it to be a bit uncomfortable when scars stretch.


----------



## tinkerz23

I have been wondering the same thing! I had my gall bladder removed last March, so it hasn't quite been a year. The past 2 months I have had some major discomfort with one of my scars where my gall bladder should be. The doctor said it was probably scar tissue, but didn't really offer any methods of relief.


----------



## Allie84

This is very useful.

I had my appendix removed when I was 3! And currently have about a 3 inch scar on my lower abdomen. It seems like it's right where I will get bigger. 

I just found out I'm pregnant and this was one of the first things I thought about. 

Does any potential scar tissue impact things? Or is the uterus far enough away from the appendix?


----------



## TigerLady

My appendectomy scar was tender off and on during both of my pgs. Especially in third tri. It also got dark. However, it went back to normal post pg. :thumbup:


----------



## lintu

iv been having tender/torn muscle type pain for a week or two that seems to be getting worse as i get bigger, always on my right never thought until today that this could be my appendix scar, its seems to be around it more than the actual scar so i dont know it thats the cause but it certainly make sense :shrug:


----------

